# What do you wear to cycle during Winter or cooling days?



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

What do you usually wear during cold days or winter? 
1. Short sleeve jersey and bib shorts with arm and leg warmer? 
2. Long sleeve jersey and bib shorts with arm warmer?
3. Long sleeve jersey and bib leggings?
4. Bike jersey and bibs with some cycling jackets? So you can take the jacket off when you heating up! 
5. Just do indoor cycling, not going outside, and wear whatever is comfortable? 

I personally will wear the SSL jersey and bib shorts with a jacket outside, so when I start to sweat, I can take the jacket off. How about you?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Long sleeve jersey and shorts with jacket and tights over shorts so I can easily remove if/when temps warm during the day.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Wool. More layers as the temp drops. A thin jacket to top things off for the colder days.

Knickers, tights when it gets colder.

Wool cap and socks.

Assorted thicknesses and types of gloves depending on the temps.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> Long sleeve jersey and shorts with jacket and tights over shorts so I can easily remove if/when temps warm during the day.


Sounds like the plan! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

velodog said:


> Wool. More layers as the temp drops. A thin jacket to top things off for the colder days.
> 
> Knickers, tights when it gets colder.
> 
> ...


Thank you velodog, it is really hard to get outside when temperature is getting cold, so sometimes, really envy those people who lives in the places where all four seasons is just Spring, haha !


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Souke-Cycling said:


> Thank you velodog, it is really hard to get outside when temperature is getting cold, so sometimes, really envy those people who lives in the places where all four seasons is just Spring, haha !


Where I live, I generally bike from late March into early December. I'll ride as long as temps are in the 30's or above. Lower than that and I switch to Nordic skiing when there is snow, hiking when there isn't. Some of the warmer bike clothing is also good for hiking and Nordic skiing.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> Where I live, I generally bike from late March into early December. I'll ride as long as temps are in the 30's or above. Lower than that and I switch to Nordic skiing when there is snow, hiking when there isn't. Some of the warmer bike clothing is also good for hiking and Nordic skiing.


That's really a healthy lifestyle, you have excise to do all year round. ：D


----------



## Princeton_Tiger (Dec 5, 2009)

Long sleeve jersey and shorts with jacket and tights over shorts so I can easily lower if/when I need to stop and take a leak


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Princeton_Tiger said:


> Long sleeve jersey and shorts with jacket and tights over shorts so I can easily lower if/when I need to stop and take a leak


That seems nice!


----------



## weasy (Feb 7, 2004)

I start adding layers below 65.
60-65 definitely a long sleeve base layer under my jersey.
55-60 I will wear long bibs and longer or wool socks with above
50-55 I will wear a Gore-Tex winter cycling jacket with above
45-50 full finger gloves with above
40-45 add balaclava with above (and only do mountain and don’t do road)
30-40 full winter lined long bibs and another top layer with above

I’m east coast so humidity is a thing

I really don’t like being cold with the wind chill. If I don’t feel like dressing up I will just Zwift.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

weasy said:


> I start adding layers below 65.
> 60-65 definitely a long sleeve base layer under my jersey.
> 55-60 I will wear long bibs and longer or wool socks with above
> 50-55 I will wear a Gore-Tex winter cycling jacket with above
> ...


Hi weasy,. wow, thanks for the info shared above. I don't like to be cold as well, I alway wear more than I need then I feel warm instead of feeling any cold during winter.


----------



## flan48 (Aug 25, 2008)

Souke-Cycling said:


> What do you usually wear during cold days or winter?
> 1. Short sleeve jersey and bib shorts with arm and leg warmer?
> 2. Long sleeve jersey and bib shorts with arm warmer?
> 3. Long sleeve jersey and bib leggings?
> ...


Well, first of all, below 53 or so degrees I wear bike shorts and cycling tights. In the mid-40's I wear 1 midweight base layer and a cycling jacket. In the mid 30's arm warmers, 2 midweight base layers. Mid-20's, I double up the arm warmers and wear 3 midweight base layers. In all instances a balaclava.

Best regards and 
Happy Holidays
Barry, 75
New Jersey


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

flan48 said:


> Well, first of all, below 53 or so degrees I wear bike shorts and cycling tights. In the mid-40's I wear 1 midweight base layer and a cycling jacket. In the mid 30's arm warmers, 2 midweight base layers. Mid-20's, I double up the arm warmers and wear 3 midweight base layers. In all instances a balaclava.
> 
> Best regards and
> Happy Holidays
> ...


Thanks for sharing Barry, and happy thanks giving in advance!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

So we got this review article from washingmachinepost . The bloger reviewed our CL1202, BL2601 as well as the jacket JA0700. Any one interested, feel free to checkout!

Just want to clarify, as we are just at very early stage for the pro line SOUKE, so this year, we actually didn't make the winter collection. The long sleeve jerseys on our website actually our early autumn style, in 2022, we will have more winter collections, as well as women's collections coming out!

BTW, the jackets is really worthy a trial, cannot go wrong for the price. 
View attachment 481922

View attachment 481923

View attachment 481924


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lombard said:


> Where I live, I generally bike from late March into early December. I'll ride as long as temps are in the 30's or above. Lower than that and I switch to Nordic skiing when there is snow, hiking when there isn't. Some of the warmer bike clothing is also good for hiking and Nordic skiing.


You go colder than I can manage! I absolutely love XC skiing. I’m closer the ocean so I get less snow, as much as I love it. I went from training as a speed skater to a rec cyclist. XC is my love beyond both. But traditional XC not ski skating. I know, that’s the new world.... But traditional XC is hard to explain if you haven’t spent time doing it. There is a rhythm to it, on groomers tracks, that’s just great when you get it. 

Breaking fresh snow sucks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> You go colder than I can manage! I absolutely love XC skiing. I’m closer the ocean so I get less snow, as much as I love it. I went from training as a speed skater to a rec cyclist. XC is my love beyond both. But traditional XC not ski skating. I know, that’s the new world.... But traditional XC is hard to explain if you haven’t spent time doing it. There is a rhythm to it, on groomers tracks, that’s just great when you get it.
> 
> Breaking fresh snow sucks.
> 
> ...


I do classic, not skate skiing. Not really in into the backcountry thing, though breaking fresh snow is better than being forced to use others tracks on steep hills. I don't even know why they track the hills at ski centers anyway as you can't snow plow on narrow trails with tracks.


----------



## BadHabit (Mar 7, 2005)

Lombard said:


> I do classic, not skate skiing. Not really in into the backcountry thing, though breaking fresh snow is better than being forced to use others tracks on steep hills. I don't even know why they track the hills at ski centers anyway as you can't snow plow on narrow trails with tracks.


Bomb it with a trail tele at the bottom


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lombard said:


> I do classic, not skate skiing. Not really in into the backcountry thing, though breaking fresh snow is better than being forced to use others tracks on steep hills. I don't even know why they track the hills at ski centers anyway as you can't snow plow on narrow trails with tracks.


If the trail allows for it sometimes I can put my left ski in the right track and use the right to angle and control the descent. But after the trail has been used a lot that “shoulder” will be too rutted to be usable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

BadHabit said:


> Bomb it with a trail tele at the bottom


Ha! I never could get the telemark thing down. Whenever I tried to do a telemark turn, I always ended up doing a snow plow turn.


----------



## BadHabit (Mar 7, 2005)

PBL450 said:


> You go colder than I can manage! I absolutely love XC skiing. I’m closer the ocean so I get less snow, as much as I love it. I went from training as a speed skater to a rec cyclist. XC is my love beyond both. But traditional XC not ski skating. I know, that’s the new world.... But traditional XC is hard to explain if you haven’t spent time doing it. There is a rhythm to it, on groomers tracks, that’s just great when you get it.
> 
> Breaking fresh snow sucks.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, more fun than anything else. Skinnyski.com for trail reports. I watch FIS racing either style, but classic is the pretty one, especially when Jessie Diggins is racing,

Tele with light gear does eventually ruin it.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

PBL450 said:


> You go colder than I can manage! I absolutely love XC skiing. I’m closer the ocean so I get less snow, as much as I love it. I went from training as a speed skater to a rec cyclist. XC is my love beyond both. But traditional XC not ski skating. I know, that’s the new world.... But traditional XC is hard to explain if you haven’t spent time doing it. There is a rhythm to it, on groomers tracks, that’s just great when you get it.
> 
> Breaking fresh snow sucks.
> 
> ...


I'm lucky enough to have groomed 'semi-rustic' trails at a county park near me, and I have a pair of 'back-country' skis. I have several trails to choose from, several in an area where I can stay close to my car, another trail that goes around a lake (which, on cold winters, freezes over and creates a shortcut), as well as another trail which is REAL back-country; as in "hold your poles together and drag them between your legs as you snowplow down a steep hill". On that trail, most of the other skiers dress like mountain-men...

Never really cared for the skate-ski type skiing, But there are trails where those who do share with us more rustic skiers. Sometimes the local high school XC teams train on one of the better-maintained trails. They really keep a high speed going, and sometimes train wearing shorts!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Never really cared for the skate-ski type skiing, But there are trails where those who do share with us more rustic skiers. Sometimes the local high school XC teams train on one of the better-maintained trails. They really keep a high speed going, and sometimes train wearing shorts!


Some of the skate skiers I've seen wear skin suits and nothing else - just like the Olympic speed skaters. I actually saw a couple skiing in shorts on a "spring skiing" day where temps were in the mid-40's. He was wearing no shirt and she was only wearing a tank top.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> I'm lucky enough to have groomed 'semi-rustic' trails at a county park near me, and I have a pair of 'back-country' skis. I have several trails to choose from, several in an area where I can stay close to my car, another trail that goes around a lake (which, on cold winters, freezes over and creates a shortcut), as well as another trail which is REAL back-country; as in "hold your poles together and drag them between your legs as you snowplow down a steep hill". On that trail, most of the other skiers dress like mountain-men...
> 
> Never really cared for the skate-ski type skiing, But there are trails where those who do share with us more rustic skiers. Sometimes the local high school XC teams train on one of the better-maintained trails. They really keep a high speed going, and sometimes train wearing shorts!


Ditto. I have a park nearby where they groom about 12-15 miles of trail. Now, that crosses over and edges a large reservoir. You get pretty far from the park facilities out by the water, heavily wooded and just beautiful. The more distant trails are the best, they don’t see hikers so they stay nicely groomed. I like to get out early, if it was sunny the day before and cold overnight the tracks get kind of icy. It’s magical. You really feel how the ski works as you have that bounce in your form that weighs down and pushes from the center of the ski and then glides on the ends. I’m sure I’m not communicating that very well... You get the pole perfectly synchronized with the opposite leg... My trail cuts through a farm meadow hat is a long gently decline. It’s wonderful. 

The winter before the plague it had a 4 degree morning right at sunrise. I was the only one in the 700+ acre park. It took me a bit to get my gear right that morning to manage the cold, but once I was warmed up the conditions were perfect. Just about 7 miles into my skiing I had 3 coyotes cross the trail in front of me. Whatever, 30-35 pounders, normal enough. Then a few seconds behind a much larger one, I’m guessing pushing 50 pounds, biggest I’ve ever seen, came trotting along behind them. That gave me pause. They never even looked toward me, I have no doubt they knew I was there of course... I turned toward the park facilities and continued in more open areas. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BadHabit (Mar 7, 2005)

Souke-Cycling said:


> What do you usually wear during cold days or winter?


I got good advice from a messenger friend in Chicago: Keep your chin covered to be comfortable on the bike in cold weather.

XC skiing in cold weather can be more like being at the beach.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

BadHabit said:


> I got good advice from a messenger friend in Chicago: *Keep your chin covered to be comfortable on the bike in cold weather.*
> 
> XC skiing in cold weather can be more like being at the beach.


What I like to call a seasonal beard, Nature\God's gift of insulation. 

I worked outside and before I retired I grew one every winter, usually started early Dec. and removed in April.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Really love our cycling jacket, affordable price and high quality!  Feedback picture from Charles Ouimet.
View attachment 482362


View attachment 482361


----------



## gondricka (7 mo ago)

I think the 4th option is better than the others.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

If you haven't prepare your winter cycling kits, then come on and have a look at SOUKE Black Friday 2022 promotion, when you can only be able to save up to 50% on Souke products, but if you take part in 2 another events(1st-29th,Nov), you'll also get an additional $10 discount coupon and win a free set!.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Souke Black Friday Sales will begin in several hours , are you excited? The best deal in one year! 30% off whole site and 50% off on selected items! Price drops directly, no coupon needed! You can also join out giveaways to gain additional 10USD saving! Come on and join in us.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

💥 Souke 2022 Black Friday Begins Now. 💥the biggest sales in one year. Up to 50% on selected items, don’t miss it.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

2022 Black Friday only one day left. Don't miss the biggest sales in the year.


----------

